# Nero Burning Rom 8.2.8.0



## apoorva84 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nero Burning Rom 8.2.8.0 has been released

Source:*neowin.net/news/software/07/12/19/nero-8-version-8280

Features:*www.nero.com/eng/nero8-features.html

Release Notes:
*www.nero.com/eng/support-nero8-release-notes.html

Download from here:*www.nero.com/eng/downloads-nero8-trial.php


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 20, 2007)

hmm.. thnx for the new, downloading, as need to see whether they have fixed this bug or not...

*www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/23/bug-find-possible-bug-with-nero-8-nero-vision-under-windows-vista/


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont use nero, its bulky on ,r old lappy. I looovvveee Ashampoo 7, its got everything i need in 25 MB


----------



## Rahim (Dec 25, 2007)

Ya DIgit provided Ashampoo Burning SUite and i love it. I never believed that any other burner does the job as Nero.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2007)

Krazy_About_Technology said:
			
		

> I dont use nero, its bulky on ,r old lappy. I looovvveee Ashampoo 7, its got everything i need in 25 MB


ashampoo ftw


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 25, 2007)

nero 8 is crap...i want to get my old ver 7 or some other software....


----------



## Voldy (Dec 25, 2007)

nero 8 just like its previous 7th version still take alot of ram


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 25, 2007)

after reading this post i will try Ashampoo 7 ...


----------



## jvijay86 (Jan 4, 2008)

yea guys ditched nero long back, loads of useless features....ashampoo is cool


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 4, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> I dont use nero, its bulky on ,r old lappy. I looovvveee Ashampoo 7, its got everything i need in 25 MB


 
+1

Nero consumes all the system process


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for info


----------



## goobimama (Jan 4, 2008)

Ashampoo huh! I'll give that one a whirl then


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Ashampoo huh! I'll give that one a whirl then


Ashampoo is a lot better company.

They are not sucker but allow their appreciators to try their product for longer time, u can get extended trial key from them. And there is no rootkits in their products. 

Some other products that are worth trying out are:

 Ashmapoo *Photo Commander 6* (media files organiser and editor +)

 Ashampoo *Magical Snap 2* (nice screen capture proggie)

 Ashampoo *movie shrink and burn 3 *(i dont use it now cuz never felt to convert formats)

 Ashampoo *Magical Defrag 2* (works silently without bloated UI and defragss only when ur computer is idle)

Ashampoo *PowerUp 3* (nice tweaking util, dont use it cuz am fed up of tweaking every bit)

Ashampoo *Firewall FREE* (for those who are non-geeks and wants simplistic approach)


Though this company is underrated too much


----------



## x3060 (Jan 4, 2008)

may be i will switch over to ashampoo too, lets see how it is..


----------



## napster007 (Jan 4, 2008)

nero 8 is the crapiest burning software in its series. (eats up the whole system)


----------



## casanova (Jan 5, 2008)

But u don't need to keep it running all the time. Any anyways while burning discs most people dont play with comp.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 5, 2008)

Ashampoo Burning Suite 6.5 has been made freeware...Download from *r.ashampoo.com/r.php?ri=eligmwwet0

Try it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

@casanova
and what if we can't even browse the net or watch movies or videos, music etc while burming? With nero 8, it seems impossible for system which dun have dual cores nd has less that 1G mem.
And whats the use of crappy services like nero scout nd updating? Do nyone update every week?


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 5, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> And whats the use of crappy services like nero scout nd updating? Do nyone update every week?


yeah,lolz

Try Nero 7 lite version...i am using it now better than full version


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 5, 2008)

I use ashampoo in windows and K3b in ubuntu.Ditched Nero the day the OEM version provided by my DVD writer company gave me some stupid error while installing.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 5, 2008)

No one here uses Vista's Burner? I am using it, and it seems to fulfill my needs, as i rarely burn cds or dvds. Just once or twice in months!
It has the Live CD format, but am yet to try that.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2008)

mmmm after reading even I am tempted to try it....does it work on Vista 64bit as well......


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

@zyberboy
Currently using Nero 7 Essentials[got with DVDRW], for CD burning nd Cheeta for DVDs.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 5, 2008)

ok, switched over to ashampoo from yest....loving it. 
thanks to all who suggested this, nice little application. does what it is intended to do .....

bye bye nero ...


----------



## casanova (Jan 6, 2008)

Even I do hate it at times, but now I have a power comp so I can use it without hassles. Besides this, I always prefer to move away while burning discs.

Nero Scout is crap. And the most annoying part is it puts 3 startup entries for a burning application. It is the crappiest for simple burning but it gets the best when one has to try different things.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2008)

Just to let you people knw...Ashampoo Burning Studio 7 screwed one on my Data DVD, but Nero 8 wrote it successfully........"Moser Bare DVD".......Nero I guess has better correction handeling.......


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2008)

I still use Nero 8.
But I am thinking to try Ashampoo Burning Studio now. Its barely 25MB and I'm impressed.


----------



## axxo (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont know whether there really is a version called Nero 8 Micro edition...i use this only some 12MB i think..does satisfy me till now.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Just to let you people knw...Ashampoo Burning Studio 7 screwed one on my Data DVD, but Nero 8 wrote it successfully........"Moser Bare DVD".......Nero I guess has better correction handeling.......


yeah sh!t happens 

But then i never had such probs with Ashampoo.

Nero 6 was the best in series (got with my DVD writer), after that it was resource hog.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah sh!t happens
> 
> But then i never had such probs with Ashampoo.
> 
> Nero 6 was the best in series (got with my DVD writer), after that it was resource hog.




Yea even I was using 6 with xp64, but with vista I had no option but to change. Well for the mean time will use both and see which ones better, will stick to that there on.....


----------



## icehot (Jan 8, 2008)

Nero 8 is horrible. Nero 6.6 is simple and good. And as someone pointed out, moserbaer blank dvd is not at all good. Sony is the best. Regarding Ashampoo, I doubt whether it is a spyware.
I have tried Roxio also, but Nero is the best without any writing errors


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 8, 2008)

I would like to quote a comment from my blog post... realy interesting one on Nero...



			
				Amanda said:
			
		

> yeh, i had the same problem, just bought nero 8. I called the technical support and the tech guy told me that they did that on purpose!! *So apparently if youre trying to burn any dvds the system will crash because they are blocking copywrited material.* So basically I just paid over a hundred bucks for nothing. DO NOT BUY NERO!!



I am not sure how true it is


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2008)

icehot said:


> Nero 8 is horrible. Nero 6.6 is simple and good. And as someone pointed out, moserbaer blank dvd is not at all good. Sony is the best. Regarding Ashampoo, I doubt whether it is a spyware.
> I have tried Roxio also, but Nero is the best without any writing errors


Ashampoo burning studio is NOT a spyware

Use commonsense block outbound access.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 8, 2008)

I use DeepBurner. No installation needed, but does the job neatly with very little resources.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 9, 2008)

icehot said:


> Nero 8 is horrible. Nero 6.6 is simple and good. And as someone pointed out, moserbaer blank dvd is not at all good. Sony is the best. Regarding Ashampoo, I doubt whether it is a spyware.
> I have tried Roxio also, but Nero is the best without any writing errors



I would not agree with the moserbare part, its been years and 100 n 100 of DVDs I wrote on moserbare and I cant recall much of them wasted. Sony is good as well but cant say MB is not good at all.......also simple n good does not necessarily mean new version is crap, just because we develop a habit of using the old, not always makes the new crap.......


----------

